# Caspita che bello Xfce4 ... se amate gnome.. provate questo!

## Gavrila

e' impressionante, velocissimissimo, stabile (anche se e' beta1), bello, e molto ben integrato con tutte le applicazioni gtk2+.

Mancano ancora una systray 'ufficiale' (cioe' nn cvs) ma d'altronde e' la versione 3.90 di Xfce4.

Vorrei poter allegare uno screenshot ma non ne vedo la possibilita'. Se qualcuno con spazio web e' interessato mi lascia una mail anche in pvt e glielo spedisco.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Sym

Umh...mi ispira, stasera lo emergio. Ci mette tanto?

----------

## bsolar

L'ho provato qualche tempo fa ma solo per pochi istanti, a "pelle" non mi ha ispirato...

Magari però lo riprovo.

----------

## shev

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorrei poter allegare uno screenshot ma non ne vedo la possibilita'. Se qualcuno con spazio web e' interessato mi lascia una mail anche in pvt e glielo spedisco.

 

Prego, sono a tua disposizione. Mandameli pure all'indirizzo mail che trovi qui sotto (nei link della mia scheda), te li metterò on line appena li ricevo  :Smile: 

Sono molto interessato a xfce, già tempo fa m'ero messo in testa di provarlo, quindi qualche bello screen non potrebbe che ingolosirmi ancor più  :Wink: 

----------

## Gavrila

 *Sym wrote:*   

> Umh...mi ispira, stasera lo emergio. Ci mette tanto?

 

... a me ha messo 5 minuti  :Smile: 

----------

## Gavrila

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> L'ho provato qualche tempo fa ma solo per pochi istanti, a "pelle" non mi ha ispirato...
> 
> Magari però lo riprovo.

 

Ma hai notato che figo il menu che si apre cliccando col sinistro nel vuoto del desktop? una lista di programmi (editabile), mentre cliccando col destro esce la lista dfi tutte le finestre esistenti suddivise a seconda del workspace... 

Fantastico.. e poi la velocita' e il filemanager (se e' andata bene ora il nostro amico che gentilemnte si e' offerto mettera' i miei screen online  :Smile:  )

...

E lo dice un'appassionato di gnome eh  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

> (se e' andata bene ora il nostro amico che gentilemnte si e' offerto mettera' i miei screen online  )

 

Detto fatto!  :Very Happy: 

Li trovate qui:

Screen 1

Screen 2

Screen 3

----------

## Gavrila

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Gavrila wrote:*   (se e' andata bene ora il nostro amico che gentilemnte si e' offerto mettera' i miei screen online  ) 
> 
> Detto fatto! 
> 
> Li trovate qui:
> ...

 

Da notare nel secondo e terzo il file manager fighissimo, che ha anche il tastino "apri terminal qui" per aprire il terminal nella dir selezionata....

se andate su www.xfce.org ci sono altri screenshot con altre grafiche etc  :Wink: 

E un grazie a Shev  :Smile: 

----------

## fatez

provato,

è veloce a dir poco, ma è troppo poco sviluppato.. per ora rimango solo con gnome.

... magari tra un paio di annetti ...

----------

## Gavrila

 *fatez wrote:*   

> provato,
> 
> è veloce a dir poco, ma è troppo poco sviluppato.. per ora rimango solo con gnome.
> 
> ... magari tra un paio di annetti ...

 

eheheh beh ma per certi versi io apprezo non abbia troppe cose... e' propio quello il bello  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

fin troppe robe per i miei gusti...meno cose ci sono sul desktop meglio è  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

ovviamente parlo delle varie barre e non delle applicazioni hehe   :Cool: 

----------

## Gavrila

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ovviamente parlo delle varie barre e non delle applicazioni hehe  

 

Beh la puoi anche eliminare la barra  applicazioni e far partire quello che ti serv col tasto sinistro del mouse  :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

beh ma allora diventa come fluxbox..a sto punto tengo quello no?  :Wink: 

----------

## Gavrila

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> beh ma allora diventa come fluxbox..a sto punto tengo quello no? 

 

Beh poi diventa anche una questione eye-candy e utilizzazione. Entrambi hanno delle funzionalita' che l'altro nn ha.

Xfce4 siupporta egregiamente i temi gtk2 e poi ha un file manager integrato molto carino e ben fatto... ha una gestione delle finestre e dei workspace diversa da fluxbox, e supporta i font come gnome (configuralrli su fluxbox per me e' stato difficile, infatti nno ci sono riuscito  :Razz:  ) ...

Quindi ovviamente alla fine e' una questione di gusti... io mi sono ritrovato con uno gnome piu' leggero e scattante che era proprio quello che cercavo.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

si si certo dipende dalle esigenze anche..anche se scoprendo il demone gnome-settings-daemon ho risolto quasiasi compatibilità tra gtk2 font ecc ecc di gnome e fluxbox ..basta lanciarlo all'avvio di fluxbox e tutti i settaggi di gnome2 ti vengono attivati..per il file manager uso nautilus che sta diventando abbastanza veloce su pc non vecchissimi..ma alla fin è tutta una questione di gusti  :Smile:  e la gentoo rulla e basta   :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> per il file manager uso nautilus che sta diventando abbastanza veloce su pc non vecchissimi..

 

Nautilus? Nautilus è un bisonte zoppo! Io pensavo di vedere un aumento di prestazioni passando da KDE a GNOME, invece soprattutto Nautilus rispetto a Konqueror è MOLTO più lento (per non parlare delle features che non ha rispetto al rivale).

Penso sia la parte più deludente di GNOME che ho notato finora...

----------

## Gavrila

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   per il file manager uso nautilus che sta diventando abbastanza veloce su pc non vecchissimi.. 
> 
> Nautilus? Nautilus è un bisonte zoppo! Io pensavo di vedere un aumento di prestazioni passando da KDE a GNOME, invece soprattutto Nautilus rispetto a Konqueror è MOLTO più lento (per non parlare delle features che non ha rispetto al rivale).
> 
> Penso sia la parte più deludente di GNOME che ho notato finora...

 

concord perfettamente con l'analisi... l'unica cosa che salva nautilus rispetto a knoqueror e' la possiblita' degli script che trovo utillismi. Per es io ne ho uno per aggiungere i files selezionati alla coda di XMMS, oppure  altri per aprire dei files con programmi anche senza aggiungere i programmi stessi nei mime/types...

----------

## morellik

Mi e' preso il palletico e ho emergiato questo Xfce4.

Ed effettivamente e' molto veloce. Passando da Gnome a BlackBox

per avere un server X veloce abbastanza visto che lavoro su un portatile

con non troppe risorse di sistema, ho visto la differenza con Xfce.

Ne e' valsa la penna. Thanks per la tips.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## Josuke

ma non so io kde verco di non averlo sul sistema quindi konqueror non l'ho mai visto..nautilus..bo a me va che è na scheggia...forse non lo avete visto appena uscito...li era mostruoso, ora mi ci trovo discretammente bene per quel poco che comunque lo uso

----------

## teknux

sebbene io abbia sempre odiato kde, mi sono sempre sentito costretto ad usarlo proprio per via delle features e dell'integrazione tra le applicazioni. tutte le volte che ho provato gnome (che ho sempre preferito per molti aspetti) sono rimasto deluso proprio da nautilus e dal fatto che (almeno io) non sono riuscito a smanazzarlo come volevo, la troppa semplicità me l'ha reso difficile   :Shocked: 

ho aspettato con ansia xfce4 proprio perchè sapevo di poter contare sulle gtk2 ma avevo quanto bastava per il mio desktop

ora mi sento soddisfatto in pieno   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ma non so io kde verco di non averlo sul sistema quindi konqueror non l'ho mai visto..nautilus..bo a me va che è na scheggia...forse non lo avete visto appena uscito...li era mostruoso, ora mi ci trovo discretammente bene per quel poco che comunque lo uso

 

Sto usanto ~x86 e ho provato anche gnome 2.3.3 (ebuilds su breakmygentoo). Devo ammettere che migliora nell'ultimissima versione, ma Konqueror è incredibilmente più veloce, e questo nonostante abbia tentato di velocizzare nautilus usando FAM...  :Confused: 

----------

## Peach

come gnome user da mo' concordo pienamente con bzolar sul fatto che nautilus sia un triceratopo nano e zoppo, personalmente, tranne per un paio di operazioni in cui ho bisogno di uso di mouse e gestione files tipo drag&drop, per il resto uso mc via console che, per me, non ha ancora paragoni  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> per il resto uso mc via console che, per me, non ha ancora paragoni 

 

Un intenditore finalmente!  :Very Happy: 

Avevo già scritto una cosa simile ieri o l'altro ieri, poi non ho postato perchè... bho, non so perchè. Usate mc, mc for ever.

(me che torna all'installazione gentoo sul nuovo e fiammante hardware  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

----------

